# Tmg



## BUKHOV (Aug 20, 2004)

Greetings friends. At me such question. Whether there is at whom an experience of use of fertilizer of firm of Tropic TMG.I has started to use fertilizer according to the instruction Tropics of 10 ml on 100 litres with addition once a week. In two weeks I have seen that to my plants of it not enough. I have increased a doze, having broken it on everyday entering and have again seen in a week obvious deficiency . Today I add 15 ml. every day plus of iron of 20 ml with substitution in a weekend of 30 % of water. I pay attention to a good kind of the plants. Even Аponogeton ulvaceus the leaf behind a leaf has started to throw out 8 months slept almost. Interestingly up to what weight a day it is possible to increase a doze of fertilizer? It is a little about parameters of water in mine аквариуме:рН 6.6, KH 5, GH 4 Light 3 wpg. Submission СО2 - 2 bubbles in a second. An aquarium 50g.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Generally, 10 mls 3x a week would be the most you might need for this tank.

If you seek to improve growth beyond this, then you need to look elsewhere, (CO2, NO3 etc).

There is a good Hebrew site there also that folks discuss a lot of such things.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

